# Onkyo TX-NR509 HDMI board dead. Replacement options?



## anarchyx34

So it seems the HDMI board on my TX-NR509 is dead, which apparently is a common issue. I'd hate to scrap the whole receiver but I've been having trouble locating the replacement part online. Does anyone know where I can buy one? Or is it likely to cost more than the receiver itself?


----------



## BeeMan458

We're you able to contact Onkyo customer service and see what they have to say?


----------



## anarchyx34

I haven't yet, but from what I've read online I'm not likely to get anywhere with them. I guess I'll try Tuesday. Everywhere I'm seeing shows the part as discontinued, which is absurd for a 2 year old item.


----------



## BeeMan458

anarchyx34 said:


> I haven't yet, but from what I've read online I'm not likely to get anywhere with them. I guess I'll try Tuesday. Everywhere I'm seeing shows the part as discontinued, which is absurd for a 2 year old item.


Give them a call on Monday, just saying, it's not Memorial day anywhere else but the US. Can you check with a Canadian office?

I wish you luck on this matter as I understand about trashing perfectly good gear with nothing but a minor PC board problem. In the meantime, can you switch over from HDMI to some RCA jacks?

In reading, I came across a suggestion about unplugging the AVR for thirty seconds and this will cause a HDMI reset. Have you tried unplugging the unit?


----------



## tcarcio

OK, Jose Torrez is the go to guy for this problem and he has been giving people out of warranty repairs for the HDMI boards to be replaced. I will get his email address and post it here as soon as I find it. :T


----------



## anarchyx34

Unfortunately the RCA jacks won't work for me as my setup is somewhat unique. I have my TV about 15 feet away from the receiever (receiver is next to the couch) via a HDMI cable running through the wall. The TV is only used as a monitor and all my sources connect through the receiver. I'm making do by plugging the TV's HDMI cable into the sources directly but this is only temporary. 

I'll try calling the canadian office tomorrow. Good thinking.


----------



## anarchyx34

tcarcio said:


> OK, Jose Torrez is the go to guy for this problem and he has been giving people out of warranty repairs for the HDMI boards to be replaced. I will get his email address and post it here as soon as I find it. :T


That would be amazingly awesome and I'd highly appreciate that!


----------



## tcarcio

OK here it is [email protected]. He has answered people on the weekend so email him today. He will need your serial number of the unit and reciept if you still have it but if not I think he has worked around that. Good luck. :T


----------



## BeeMan458

anarchyx34 said:


> I'll try calling the canadian office tomorrow. Good thinking.


Did you try unplugging and do a thirty second reset?


----------



## anarchyx34

tcarcio said:


> OK here it is.He has answered people on the weekend so email him today. He will need your serial number of the unit and reciept if you still have it but if not I think he has worked around that. Good luck. :T


Thank you very much. I'll let you know what happens.



> Did you try unplugging and do a thirty second reset?


Not yet. The power cord is a bit difficult to get to on my setup. I'll give it a try when I get home before I do anything else.


----------



## BeeMan458

anarchyx34 said:


> Not yet. The power cord is a bit difficult to get to on my setup. I'll give it a try when I get home before I do anything else.


I was quite tickled to read there might be a simple fix....well, except getting to the power cord.


----------



## anarchyx34

It would be easier to replace the HDMI board than to actually unplug the thing.


----------



## BeeMan458

anarchyx34 said:


> It would be easier to replace the HDMI board than to actually unplug the thing.


Now that's a hard to reach power cord plug.

...

Can you throw the breaker?


----------



## anarchyx34

Not without killing the power to the whole apartment. My building was built in the 1930's back when they didn't believe in separate circuits. I don't even have access to the breaker panel. I learned that lesson the hard way by using the microwave while my husband was vacuuming.


----------



## BeeMan458

anarchyx34 said:


> Not without killing the power to the whole apartment. My building was built in the 1930's back when they didn't believe in separate circuits.


Oh my.

.:rubeyes:


----------



## Architect7

If Onkyo can't help you, audiovideo410 on ebay fixes these and adds heatsinks to the problematic chips for $65. You just have to pull the board and send to him (pretty easy to do, I had the board in my 609 out in a matter of minutes). Then send via USPS medium flat rate box for $11. Not a free fix but better than nothing.


----------



## anarchyx34

Ok so the 30 second reset didn't help. I also tried a firmware update and a factory reset. Same thing. No output to TV. 



> If Onkyo can't help you, audiovideo410 on ebay fixes these and adds heatsinks to the problematic chips for $65. You just have to pull the board and send to him (pretty easy to do, I had the board in my 609 out in a matter of minutes). Then send via USPS medium flat rate box for $11. Not a free fix but better than nothing.
> 
> Read more: http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...dead-replacement-options-2.html#ixzz32nIOU0lC


This is another good idea. I shot him a message. To be honest I'm not looking for a free-fix considering it's a 2+year old unit. I have no problem paying for the part to repair it, but for it to be discontinued is absurd. A $65 fix works for me.


----------



## JBrax

anarchyx34 said:


> Ok so the 30 second reset didn't help. I also tried a firmware update and a factory reset. Same thing. No output to TV. This is another good idea. I shot him a message. To be honest I'm not looking for a free-fix considering it's a 2+year old unit. I have no problem paying for the part to repair it, but for it to be discontinued is absurd. A $65 fix works for me.


I would hold off doing anything until Onkyo (Jose) gets back with you. From what I've read Onkyo is offering one time out of warranty fixes on the HDMI boards. Just because your AVR is 2+ years old doesn't mean squat since this was obviously a design flaw. I would fully expect Onkyo to repair mine and if it happens to mine they will. Mine has yet to have any problems and if it does I'll be covered with my extended warranty.


----------



## Architect7

Yeah, I would reach out to Jose first too. Just did the same myself


----------



## Architect7

I spoke too soon, my repaired 609 stopped making sound today. Did a reset and everything but no luck. Back to square one.

Edit: Just performed the VCR/Power factory reset and I have sound again! Proceeding with caution...

2nd Edit: Yep, she's dead. Just emailed Jose...


----------



## anarchyx34

Jose Torres just approved my unit for warranty repair. I'm really impressed with the service. Not only is it over 2 years old, but I was also purchased as a refurbished unit. Good to see that Onkyo really stands behind their products.


----------



## BeeMan458

anarchyx34 said:


> Jose Torres just approved my unit for warranty repair.


...:clap:

Congratulations.

...:T


----------



## anarchyx34

tcarcio said:


> OK, Jose Torrez is the go to guy for this problem and he has been giving people out of warranty repairs for the HDMI boards to be replaced. I will get his email address and post it here as soon as I find it. :T


Thank you very much for the suggestion. It worked out well.


----------



## tcarcio

anarchyx34 said:


> Thank you very much for the suggestion. It worked out well.


Great, Does that mean he will authorize an out of warranty repair for you?


----------



## anarchyx34

Yes. He also already set something up with the closest repair center to me. I just got a call from them a little while ago.


----------



## tcarcio

anarchyx34 said:


> Yes. He also already set something up with the closest repair center to me. I just got a call from them a little while ago.


Great, I didn't see your other post that said that...:whistling:


----------



## tonyvdb

Another big High Five to Onkyo Customer service :TT


----------



## JBrax

tonyvdb said:


> Another big High Five to Onkyo Customer service :TT


I think that high five should deservedly go to Jose Torres because there have been a good number of horror stories dealing with Onkyo CS. Not trying to rain on Onkyo's Customer Service but there have been some horror stories with this issue. I just hope my Onkyo TX-NR809 continues its faithful service.


----------



## tonyvdb

Ive heard of others on here who have dealt directly with other Onkyo customer service reps and gotten great service as well for out of warranty repairs, I do wonder if its how the first contact is made and weather the customer is decent or not.


----------



## lcaillo

There are horror stories with all brands at times. I ran service departments for dealers for over 20 years and negotiated hundreds of thousands of dollars in out of warranty accomodations. Different manufacturers are responsive at different times, depending on when they perceive a problem that will affect sales. This is one that clearly, Onkyo has recognized is significant to their botton line. It may not have been so just a few months or a year ago.

Bottom line is that you never get anything if you don't ask, and sometimes it takes asking repeatedly througg every channel you can find. Very few manufacturers never respond at all, but it may not be when you have a problem. It also helps to be humble and reasonable, not virulent and rude.


----------



## JBrax

lcaillo said:


> There are horror stories with all brands at times. I ran service departments for dealers for over 20 years and negotiated hundreds of thousands of dollars in out of warranty accomodations. Different manufacturers are responsive at different times, depending on when they perceive a problem that will affect sales. This is one that clearly, Onkyo has recognized is significant to their botton line. It may not have been so just a few months or a year ago. Bottom line is that you never get anything if you don't ask, and sometimes it takes asking repeatedly througg every channel you can find. Very few manufacturers never respond at all, but it may not be when you have a problem. It also helps to be humble and reasonable, not virulent and rude.


So very true Leonard. I view every situation with any CS Rep as a conversation I would have with a friend. Keep it friendly and engaging and more times than not good things happen.


----------



## bilditup1

Thanks for the tip about resetting the HDMI board by disconnecting the receiver for 30 secs. It actually worked. I will keep Jose Torres' information in case the board actually goes kaput though.


----------

